# DVC at the Contemporary - Orlando Sentinel



## littlestar (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's an article from the Orlando Sentinel about DVC at the Contemporary:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-contemporary2608feb26,0,6462018.story

I guess it's official.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting! Wow, Kingdom Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort...what will the disboard acronym be for that one? KTC?  I hadn't heard much before about the Treehouse Villas, that sounds interesting!


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 26, 2008)

Many of the disboard folks have had CRV logo tags in their signature boxes for ages. I don't think they are going to stop calling it CRV!


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there any recent news on this resort?  Anyone heard when it may go on sale?  Would be interested in buying there.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 6, 2008)

Mums the word.


----------



## OnMedic (Apr 6, 2008)

I will pull out by crystal ball and prdedict... End of June, just before the busy summer season. By then SSR should be sold out, and AKV doing well.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 6, 2008)

OnMedic said:


> I will pull out by crystal ball and prdedict... End of June, just before the busy summer season. By then SSR should be sold out, and AKV doing well.



Let's hope so as I am adding on at the Contemporary.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you think they will change the DVC rules for this resort?  I've heard it will take more points to reserve nights but will you have to buy a larger contract up front?  The Disney folks are so quiet and there are so many of us who want to know what is coming.  It will be a great location- on the monorail and next to the Magic Kingdom (you can just walk over from your villa- no waiting for the Disney bus or monorail) - I can't wait.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 6, 2008)

tlwmkw said:


> Do you think they will change the DVC rules for this resort?  I've heard it will take more points to reserve nights but will you have to buy a larger contract up front?  The Disney folks are so quiet and there are so many of us who want to know what is coming.  It will be a great location- on the monorail and next to the Magic Kingdom (you can just walk over from your villa- no waiting for the Disney bus or monorail) - I can't wait.



I think it will cost more points in general at the Cont. but they can't change the size of the contract you have to buy once you already own.  

For example, the minimum size contract for new owners is 160 points and there is talk of DVC increasing that to 170 for all purchasers of any timeshare from DVC (who don't already own).  The way to get around that is to buy on resale a 50 point contract for cheap first.

Once you own any amount of points with DVCs, you can "add on" for as little as 25 points!  That won't change with the Contemporary coming on line.  25 pts may not get you much but that rule will hold true for anyone adding on.

Katherine


----------

